# Litter box training



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi all,

Lacey is doing wonderful with her piddle pads. She is almost 6 months old now and I was thinking of training her to use a litter box with the dog litter. Has anyone tried this or had success? I don't want to confuse her but it is something I am thinking of trying.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

I have a friend that has a Bichon that is box trained. Seems to work well, but they bought the dog box trained. I considered the pads, but think our maltese(6mos) is doing a little better with going outside. Good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Jami,


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Jami, I told you about my friends Bichon. My wife said the person used a pad, some sort of pet store diaper, then she put paper scraps on top of the pad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

me again. The diaper was placed in a regular litter box for cats.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Richard. I was thinking of putting her piddle pad in the litterbox at first. Just a little worried about doing that because I don't won't her to drag the pad out and chew it. Right now I have the pad in a holder and she can't do that. It is worth trying through. The winters here in Northeast Ohio get really bad and I don't see Lacey going outside in the winter. Just a little afraid about confusing her. She does really good on her pads but would love to see if she can be litterbox trained.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i was just wondering, what is the difference with just wee wee pads and a litter box ??


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

dog litter is different from cat litter. dog litter looks like little balls of compact paper. cat litter looks like sand. 

wee wee pads are sheets of plastic with a cotton layer on top. so its sorta like a flat diaper. 

litter box is going to be a box with the dog litter. 


i've never used dog litter, but if any of you have--it would be interesting to hear about it. 

i used wee wee pads for 2 years (i still put out one wee wee pad every night, and sprite didnt use it for 2 weeks till a couple of nights ago). if i could do it all over again, i wouldnt use wee wee pads. i'd train to go potty outside only. its soo much easier and gruffi was housetrained a lot faster than the girls.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i use the wee wee pads and maxi likes to go outside
he is very diligent about his bathroom habits he prefers to go outside
I heard about some people using the litter boxes for dogs but i prefer the wee wee pads


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks all for the replies. I am going to wait until after Lacey gets "fixed" in September. After she is healed I will try the dog litter. She is great about her piddle pads and using the litterbox would be great for me. I have two cats that are both inside cats so I know about their litter. I vacuum everyday because of it! Lacey prefers to use her piddle pads to pee. If she is outside she will go but if she is inside she will stop what she is doing and go and use the pad. She doesn't even ask to go outside. That is my fault. She is so good about the pads I don't even take her outside to go to the bathroom. The winters here are very bad. Lots of snow. We live in what they call the snow belt. Lacey would go outside this winter and we would properly lose her because of all the white! lol. I will let you all know how well she does. She is so smart we call her Baby Eisten, so I am hoping she does well with the litter.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I started Brinkley with the wee wee pads, and he was doing really well. I decided for containment reasons to try the pads in a litterbox (regular cat type), and he didn't care for it. He kept wanting to sleep in it! But this weekend at petsmart I looked at the dog litter boxes. Although they were pricey, they were cheaper than a pad frame, so I got one. It is bigger and more open than the cat litter box. I put the pad in it...at first he was really confused, but when he realized what I wanted him to do, he caught on quick. It is so much nicer than flat on the floor. Because the pad is bigger than the bottom of the box, he has to wee on the pad, not on the edge. He was a terrible aim flat on the floor and it was constantly seeping over the edge and under the pad...and I was constantly mopping the area! This change was well worth the money of the box, and seems like alot less trouble than the litter itself. I have three cats inside, so I know about litterbox scoopingcleaning. The pad I just pick up and throw away! All Done!! Makes my life much easier. I am hoping IF/WHEN he starts to lift his leg, maybe the edges will be high enough to not cause more problems...and still keep it all contained.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Traci - thanks for the reply. Lacey does really well with her piddle pads and I have hers in the frame. The frame has been great - she can no longer pull the pad around on the floor. She is still a puppy so I am not to sure if I put the pad in the box if she won't go back to pulling the pad around on the floor. I'm home for a long 4 day weekend at the end of this week so I am thinking I will go and buy the dog litter box and try the pad in it. I also read somewhere that with boy dogs you should give them something to aim at. I have read try put something small and heavy, so they can't play with it, on the pad the little boy dogs will aim for it. I have never tried it, but I read about it somewhere.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Your welcome. I hope it works for you.
I have heard that about the "something" in the middle too. I read something ceramic or at least washable, but also heavy. 
So far no lifting here







-but I am sure it is just around the corner. :wacko:


----------

